# monitoring



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have a question. I need a way to find out if the power is out at my place and i trip the main cb hook my gen and run the house. I have no way to know if power is restored. Is there a simple method to install or hookup to the main line coming from the meter to know power has been restored without disconnecting everything and turning the main cb back on?

was thinking at first a simple clamp style amp meter, but then i thought nope. no power going past the main cb so no load no reading on the amp meter. am I wrong in this logic?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

When the neighbor's night light was on I knew the Electric Utility had restored power. This method worked until the last power outage. Neighbor had purchased a whole house generator, his night light was on the generator.

My plan now is to have a Electrician install a sub-panel before my main CB. Sub-panel (breaker) will power a receipt. I'll plug a neon light into the the receipt. If the neon light is on I have power from the Electrical Utility, I can shut down my generator and flip the main CB back on. No neon light, stay on generator.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Get one of these.
Even if the main breaker is tripped you can still check for power where the wires go into the breaker box before the breaker.










http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-Non-Contact-Voltage-Tester-NCVT-1SEN/100661787


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Or just wire a pig tail in to the hot side of the main breaker and screw a $3.00 led bulb in when you open the breaker to run your gen, when the light comes on you can go back to the grid.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep in mind that anything you do other than install another panel like TheLazyL suggested will not meet any code. If ever inspected it will be red tagged or condemned. Not likely to effect any payment from the house insurance if you ever have a claim though.
backlash has a simple and cheap solution!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

masterspark said:


> If I read you correctly you are planning on simply shutting off the main and connecting the gen. This will work but is rather stupid. If you had to MacGuyver something quick-OK it will work. If it is your plan-Don't do it!
> A simple sub-panel with with the critical circuits in it and a breaker interlock is the way to go. The interlock mechanically prevents the two power sources from meeting. The bonus here is that there is no need to shut off your main breaker because the gen stays isolated from the mains. When the power comes back on the remainder of the house is powered up to let you know to shut off the genny. Prob less than $200.00. Well worth it!
> {FWIW I am a master electrician}


I have a switch. I can either power my home from the grid or from the generator. The previous owner used the "the neighbor has lights" monitor. As time goes on and as the neighbors get their own backup or if I just get tired of running outside every half hour, what is your suggestion for a low wattage light or other alarm.

The switch and main disconnect are outside and the breaker panel is inside and not on a connecting wall.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok if you get an insulated clip wire that to the pigtail with the LED through a 2 amp inline fuse, and hook it to one of the leads before the main breaker, and the other to ground potential , organized crime, I mean insurance will never know un less you leave it hooked up all the time. 

Masterspark has the better long term solution. and if the source is outside and inconvenient to do a partial circuit, just have a certified electrician wire in a grid power on indicator light.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay well I don't know if this meets the NEC regulations but this is the way I chose to do it. I installed a small sub panel on the primary side of the emergency transfer switch and with two single pole breakers I wired in two incandescent lamps one for each side of the line. Now I know some of you might might say why did I use incandescent and not LED lamps because they are on all of the time using energy.....well I like the glow of the old fashion Marconi style lamps direct from China, and by the way, these lamps can be seen from the kitchen window. Note the small sub panel to the left of the main transfer switch, lead length is keep to a minimum to sub panel.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Zimmy, thats a real nice setup you have.

I have a Generac hooked to my system on a manual switch. I didn't want the auto switch and opted for manual. I also have a shop running on it's own meter so I simply turn on a light at the shop and it becomes my "neighbor's porch light".
I'm getting ready to setup a 1200 watt solar system but will not grid tie it. I'm going to use it like an off grid system and run certain items with it.


----------

